# Save the date - Grillin on the Bay - Brooklyn NY



## BrooklynQ (Dec 19, 2006)

Save the date folks.

Grillin' On the Bay is set for March 31, 2007 in Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn.

NYC's only NEBS sanctioned grilling contest is back.

Website and entry forms will be up around the first of the year.


----------



## BrooklynQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Website is up. 

http://grillinonthebay.org

10 teams already signed up. 

Space is limited to 24 teams MAX.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good. Wish we could road trip over. I like the idea of a fish category. Interesting indeed.


----------



## BrooklynQ (Feb 6, 2007)

We'd love to have you. We're at 19 teams as of tonight. This thing is filling up fast!  Judges - we need you!


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 7, 2007)

Best of luck with the competition.  I'll be visiting Brooklyn, but not until May - I don't suppose you could keep the leftovers warm for that long?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2007)

BrooklynQ said:
			
		

> We'd love to have you. We're at 19 teams as of tonight. This thing is filling up fast!  Judges - we need you!



My judges form is all filled out. Where do you want me to send it to?


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 26, 2007)

got some good comp teams coming in for this one 

Monday, March 12, 2007
Grillin' On The Bay - The Teams 

Grilin' On The Bay - 2007. Wow. This is going to be a great event. Look at this line up! There are some of the best barbecue teams and restaurants in the Northeast cooking in Brooklyn on March 31st. (Corner of East 18th Street and Avenue Z)

Barbecue in New York City is alive and kicking. Come on out and check it out, you'll be glad you did. And if you're interested in cooking, we still have one spot left. Grillin' On The Bay rocks!

Hot Hogs
Smokin’ Mikes
Purple Turtle Catering - The Returning Champions
Hill Country - Rob Richter's new barbecue team
Notorious BBQ
Fat Texan BBQ
Richie’s Rib Shack
The Anchormen
IQue
Lost Nation
RUB
Fugheddaboutit BBQ
Front Street Smoke House
Smoke in Da Eye
Q Haven
Burnt Side Down
Duke's
The Mutiny Smokers
Smokin’ Dave’s Tailgate Party
Smokin’ Bones
Ma’s Que Crew
Beer Belly Porkers

http://whitetrashbbq.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are some pictures from the contest. My niece, Loren, her fiancée, Steve and Steve's buddy Scott are forming their own team and cooked yesterday. They came in 4th, I couldn't be prouder. Steve has been by my side for the past 3 years and Loren has been my garnish queen. We'll go against each other in Yardley, it will be great. 

http://www.lostnationvt.com/brooklyn07.htm


----------



## BrooklynQ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Grillin On The Bay Results*

Here are the complete results....

Overall
1. The Anchormen
2. Fugheddaboutit
3. Ma's Que Crew
4. Lost Nation
5. Smoke In Da Eye
6. Ribs Within
7. Q Haven
8. Beer Belly Porkers
9. Hill Country
10. iQue
11. Fat Texan BBQ
12. All American BBQ
13. Smokin Bones
14. Burnt Side Down
15. Purple Turtle
16. Smokin Dave's Talkgate Party
17. Front Street Smoke House
18. Better BBQ Bureau
19. Notorious BBQ
20. Duke's
21. Smokin Mike's
22. Richie's Rib Shack
23. The Mutiny Smokers
24. Hot Hogs

Chicken
1. The Anchormen
2. All American BBQ
3. Ma's Que Crew
4. Ribs Within
5. Lost Nation
6. Q Haven
7. Purple Turtle
8. Hill Country
9. Fat Texan BBQ
10. iQue
11. Smoke In Da Eye
12. Burnt Side Down
13. Better BBQ Bureau
14. The Mutiny Smokers
15. Beer Belly Porkers
16. Fuhgeddaboutit
17. Notorious BBQ
18. Smokin Dave's Tailgate
19. Smokin Mike's
20. Duke's
21. Richie's Rib Shack
22. Smokin Bones
23. Front Street Smoke House
24. Hot Hogs

Fish
1. Fuhgeddaboutit
2. Smoke In Da Eye
3. Beer Belly Porkers
4. Smokin Bones
5. Q Haven
6. The Anchormen
7. iQue
8. Smokin Dave's Tailgate
9. Ma's Que Crew
10. Richie's Rib Shack
11. All American BBQ
12. Ribs Within
13. Lost Nation
14. Front Street Smoke House
15. Fat Texan BBQ
16. Hill Country
17. Hot Hogs
18. Smokin Mike's
19. Burnt Side Down
20. Duke's
21. Purple Turtle
22. Notorious BBQ
23. Better BBQ Bureau
24. The Mutiny Smokers

Pork
1. Lost Nation
2. The Anchormen
3. Fugheddaboutit
4. Smoke In Da Eye
5. Front Street Smoke House
6. FatTexanBBQ
7. Smokin Mike's
8. Ma's Que Crew
9. Burnt Side Down
10. Q Haven
11. Better BBQ Bureau
12. Hot Hogs
13. Ribs Within
14. Duke's
15. Beer Belly Porkers
16. Smokin Bones
17. Purple Turtle
18. All American BBQ
19. Hill Country
20. iQue
21. Notorious BBQ
22. Smokin Dave's Tailgate
23. The Mutiny Smokers
24. Richie's Rib Shack

Chef's Choice
1. Notorious BBQ
2. Fugheddaboutit
3. Ma's Que Crew
4. Hill Country
5. Better BBQ Crew
6. Ribs Within
7. Smokin Dave's Tailgate
8. Beer Belly Porkers
9. Smoke In Da Eye
10. Smokin Bones
11. The Mutiny Smokers
12. Purple Turtle
13. iQue
14. Duke's
15. Lost Nation
16. Richie's RibShack
17. Burnt Side Down
18. Q Haven
19. The Anchormen
20. Front Street Smoke House
21. Fat Texan BBQ
22. All American BBQ
23. Hot Hogs
24. Smokin Mike's


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> congrats everyone.
> 
> who's the anchorman?  doesn't he also compete down here in the mid-atlantic area?



Ray Depot is the head cook of the Anchorman. They are out of Road Island and cook mostly NEBS contests. I think last season they cooked at Clarence and Asbury Park. I don't remember if they cooked New Holland but they may have.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats to everyone and to Rich for the 4th overall.  NOW, where are the PICS?


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 3, 2007)

Bill, it wasn't me it was my niece,



			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone and to Rich for the 4th overall.  NOW, where are the PICS?



Here is a post from above.

Here are some pictures from the contest. My niece, Loren, her fiancée, Steve and Steve's buddy Scott are forming their own team and cooked yesterday. They came in 4th, I couldn't be prouder. Steve has been by my side for the past 3 years and Loren has been my garnish queen. We'll go against each other in Yardley, it will be great. 

http://www.lostnationvt.com/brooklyn07.htm
_________________


----------

